# Tank Divider for Bettas



## waterlilly

Has anybody ever made a divider for a betta tank? 
I have an empty 10 gallon tank and would like to get 2 male bettas. I need ideas on how to go about making and installing a divider.


----------



## InfraredDream

kaisa, gave me an excellent idea, easy and cheap.
You get some plastic mesh from stores like Michaels. They have variety of colours, so that is nice 
They you get some "slide grip report covers", Staples and some dollarstores have them. You cut them and the mesh and just slide the mesh inside. Takes 5 min and cost a bit over a dollar  I am very happy  (thanks a lot, kaisa!)


----------



## waterlilly

Great idea and it does sound really simple. But how did you attach it to the tank so that it won't move?


----------



## prempitorystrike

My friend bettagirl did this as well she used silicone to seal the slide grip report covers to the tank  it would have to be silicone that is aquarium safe I am sure some of the local fish stores carry it


----------



## InfraredDream

You can use silicone if you like, but if you are like me, that doesn't want it permenent, it stays like that pretty well. I guess if you cut it right there is no way to move it
I have mine for 10 days now, works like charm  Especially if you have gravel on the bottom. I guess you can use cups too. But I personally don't think you need anything else than the slide covers


----------



## effox

Great idea.


----------



## waterlilly

Thanks everybody. I'll make a trip up to Michael's today and get some supplies! We'll see how my non-existing talent for crafts works out


----------



## InfraredDream

effox said:


> Great idea.


Yeah, I was very happy when kaisa shared it! Super easy and cheap!


----------



## kaisa

here's the photos I sent to InfraredDream of how it should look when it's all done

if you cut the spines properly so that they make a tight fit then you won't have any problems with it moving around


----------



## Morainy

Kaisa, that's a very well-constructed tank divider.

For those who aren't so handy, tank dividers can be purchased from aquarium suppliers. You can find an example at Aquarium Supplies, Cheap Dog Supplies, Fish Supplies, Best Cat Toys if you type "tank divider" into the search box. The ten gallon divider is $19.99.


----------



## InfraredDream

But it is really easy to be done, takes a couple of minutes  Or a few more if you wanna be very precise with cutting  And VERY cheap. 1 sheet of plastic mesh is $0,89 and 6 slider are $2,6, makes 3 dividers if you use just 2 as I did (missed the bottom one as my tank has gravel).


----------



## BullDog

I made one based on Kaisa's idea too.
I suctioned cupped mine... One on either side, and two on the bottom. The bottom ones are covered by gravel.


----------



## InfraredDream

Looks great


----------



## Morainy

Bulldog and Kaisa, those are terrific looking dividers. Kaisa, your green betta is very unusual!


----------



## aquaboy71

I know this thread is old but wanted to give it props. I'm getting into bettas and used this idea for my 10G. I'm not permanently securing the dividers to the tank so keeping my "cheaper" bettas in them in the rare event one betta gets through the divider. It looks pretty secured and I've used small clay pots at the base to help keep the dividers in the place. I will be keeping my bettas that I am getting from Thailand (via transhipper) in my 5-8 gallon tanks (one betta per tank). Pics eventually


----------



## Elle

Beautiful bettas! spit.fire made a custom betta condo a while back, which had blacked out dividers to minimize stress.

Here's the thread, hopefully he reposts the pics:

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/diy-area-18/stress-free-betta-condo-updated-first-post-12775/


----------



## aquaboy71

I'm using black plastic mesh (same type as original pictures but different colour). I find it helps with the stress but still allows heat, etc. to circulate the tank. Hopefully, the OP of that thread will repost too!


----------

